# Control volume of Stinger transitions



## Dongadooball (Oct 2, 2017)

So so glad OBS now has Stinger transitions. But I noticed that there's no way to control the volume of the video being used (assuming it has sound). Being able to just set a 1-100 value for volume within the settings of the stinger transition would be useful!


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 24, 2019)

Agreed!


----------



## Chuzz (Apr 6, 2020)

Totes! It is hardly best practice to reduce the audio level of a stinger by rendering it at a lower level.
It would be much better to use a fader or even  if we could add filters to stingers like gain to  raise or lower the volume.
Cheers.


----------



## Brian Life (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes, please! I wonder is later version after OBS 24.0.6 have volume adjustments. I cant upgrade (old Mac. cant) I guess, I'll have to edit/make the stingers volume lower before import. ;(


----------



## adjstreams (Jul 10, 2020)

I can't believe this is still an issue after so many years. Not only that but when you record audio to multi-track, the transition gets recorded 6 times, so replaying the audio as is, in something like Resolve, creates 6 layers of the same sound, there's no way to put it on a separate audio track of its own.


----------



## AJ CoRe TV (Jul 17, 2020)

yup, this is nuts!


----------



## AJ CoRe TV (Jul 17, 2020)

i used handbrake and lowered the gain in the audio tab...then encoded! much better now :)


----------



## Tiyo (Oct 6, 2021)

BUMP

Any changes? :)


----------



## MikeVF (Apr 22, 2022)

Would really LOVE this feature.  Adjusting the volume for transitions seems critical to getting the experience right.


----------

